# Installing Lightroom Classic on High Sierra



## marinephoto (Jan 26, 2018)

Operating System:10.13.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
I've been running LR 3.6 on an iMac I purchased in 2010 for many years. Recently I purchased a refurbished   2017 iMac from Apple and I plan on subscribing to Lightroom Classic. Most of my 1.5TB of photos are stored on external hard drives. My question is when I migrate my user files over from my old iMac to this new one should I move the old version of Lightroom 3.6 to the new machine? Or does it make more sense to leave it behind and just move the current catalog over?

Additionally, have there been many problems with the current version of Lightroom Classic running under High Sierra?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 26, 2018)

I would simply install Lightroom Classic on the new machine and ope the LR3.x catalog file.  If you use Apple's Migration Assistant, the migration will be transparent and LR3.6 will be transferred along with the rest of your apps.  This is OK too, just don't bother opening the LR3.6 app on the new machine.


----------



## marinephoto (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification. I normally am not keen on early adoption of new software but when I ordered the refurbished iMac from Apple they didn't specify what version of OS was on it. I have already discovered that some of the software/hardware I am currently using is not supported under High Sierra and I am begining to wonder if I will be opening myself up to all sorts of other problems as well... What sort of feedback have you been seeing in terms of LR problems connected to High Sierra?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 26, 2018)

I do not know of any Lightroom Classic problems that are specific to MacOS X High Sierra. My two High Sierra machines run it without any problems too.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 27, 2018)

So do my two.


----------



## mcasan (Jan 27, 2018)

No problem with our two iMacs running HS.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2018)

The problem is not High Sierra as there have been very few issues with it and LR.  Apple's OS releases are always stable.  There are usually a few issues with the dot zero release but a dot one release usually comes with in 30 days of the dot zero. High Sierra is currently at 10.13.2,  There is nothing radical in going from Sierra to High Sierra  It was a minor upgrade.  Just like Snow Leopard was a minor upgrade from Leopard.


marinephoto said:


> I normally am not keen on early adoption of new software


 I'd say running an OS that is nine years obsolete is a far worse risk than being an early adopter. If your current software/hardware is not supported under High Sierra, there are upgrades to obsolete legacy software and hardware that should be considered or the obsolete equipment should simply be abandoned.  You can't really expect to run current state of the art software along side antediluvian software.


----------



## stevevp (Jan 27, 2018)

No problem here - other than LR lethargy!


----------



## Tom75 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have just upgraded from LR 4 to CC classic. I am running High Sierra and everything worked perfect with implementing the catalog from LR4 etc, not problem and LR classic runs so far very stable because I had some issues with crashing etc lately with my LR 4 on High sierra because it was too old.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## marinephoto (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, much appreciated!


----------

